# Advantage to use dual citizenship to extend tourist visa?



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi there,

any thoughts on whether a dual citizen (lets say US and Germany) would have an advantage by using individual passports?

For example:

- enter Phils on US passport and leave Phils on US passport before 30 days (visa run)
- enter Phils again on German passport and leave Phils before 30 days (visa run)
- repeat with US passport again

Would this make sense at all or would immigration question the fact that you are entering Phils each 30 days again (on each individual passport)?

Would it be easier to simply apply for a 90 day visa from the beginning?

Thank you


----------



## time2trvl (Apr 12, 2016)

Please correct me if I'm wrong...

You should be able to do that, but unless you have a need to go somewhere to accomplish an objective I don't believe there's a reason unless you just want to leave the country before the end of each 30 run to save the extension fees, wouldn't the flight out and back be more expensive? 
Just go to the BI (Bureau of Immigration) and get extensions.


----------



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

time2trvl said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong...
> 
> You should be able to do that, but unless you have a need to go somewhere to accomplish an objective I don't believe there's a reason unless you just want to leave the country before the end of each 30 run to save the extension fees, wouldn't the flight out and back be more expensive?
> Just go to the BI (Bureau of Immigration) and get extensions.


Yes, you are absolutely right. Flying out for a visa run after 30 days makes no financial sense.

I should have used 90 days instead of 30 days in my original post. 

I believe to remember that an extension past 90 days means hassle and cost. If so, I could use my second passport in rotation each 90 days unless immigration would give someone a hard time to enter again after the 90 days have been exhausted?


----------



## lkarlovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

As stated it really does not make financial sense. It may be "legal" in theory but I would fear eventually it would get you an interview in one of those little rooms at the airport. Doubt they serve donuts and the coffee is probably stale.


----------

